# 11 members (27 total) viewing the pipe forum!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very cool.

i've noticed the past few months that the average # of "viewers" we had in the pipe forum kept going up, from about 5 to the mid to high teens.

just now, as i was typing this, we had 11 members viewing, and 16 "guests", all in the lowly little pipe forum.

this has started to become one of the more busy "sub-forums" on CS. that's pretty damn cool.

it just dawned on me: that's about the # of members (and non-members/guests) that would view ALL OF CS when i was a lowly newbie here. now we've got that many looking at a part of the forum that's barely over a year old.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> very cool.
> 
> i've noticed the past few months that the average # of "viewers" we had in the pipe forum kept going up, from about 5 to the mid to high teens.
> 
> ...


Getting pretty busy. Last night I noticed there were 36 people viewing the pipe forum. It is very cool to see so many people starting to get into pipes!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

It would be nice to have some of them join! The more the merrier!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

One thing I like about the pipe forum is that nobody ask's if they got a fake tin :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> One thing I like about the pipe forum is that nobody ask's if they got a fake tin :r


do you leave the cello on or off?

although we do have a 'what do you drink with...' topic.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> do you leave the cello on or off?
> 
> although we do have a 'what do you drink with...' topic.


Just the other day I was wondering if that was a beetle hole in my baccy! :r Sorry just could not resist!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

do you freeze your tobacco?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> do you leave the cello on or off?
> 
> although we do have a 'what do you drink with...' topic.


ya but theres not 5 what do you drink with threads a day. 

wanker


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

what do you drink with your pipe ?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm heading down to Mexico, anybody know where I can get some legit pipe tobaccy?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm heading down to Mexico, anybody know where I can get some legit pipe tobaccy?


You asking for sources ?? DING !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mr.c said:


> You asking for sources ?? DING !


Oh c'mon Joe, yer not gonna tell me to use the "search" function!? :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm heading down to Mexico, anybody know where I can get some legit pipe tobaccy?


Flea market  :w ...They'll push it on ya'


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> do you leave the cello on or off?


Should I leave my pipe in the velvet bag or out?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well what I have noticed, it is allot more friendly JUST KIDDING


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm heading down to Mexico, anybody know where I can get some legit pipe tobaccy?


Sorry Bro. I hate to do this to ya! "use the search function" :r 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51736


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

livwire68 said:


> Sorry Bro. I hate to do this to ya! "use the search function" :r
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51736


ISOM pipe tobacco? :r :r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

As one of the new folks hanging in this forum, I've got to extend a big "thanks" to all the bastages pushing me down the new slope ... and doing it with a smile. 

~d.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The Professor said:


> As one of the new folks hanging in this forum, I've got to extend a big "thanks" to all the bastages pushing me down the new slope ... and doing it with a smile.
> 
> ~d.


:tpd: 
I have learned quite a bit by just reading this forum for the last month now.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I hadn't given much thought until I started reading post in here. Made me get them back out again.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The only thing that could make this better would be a pipe tobacco reviews sub forum.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

and i bet we have many more ppl join too.

I know I am helping Dux down the pipe slope!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

j6ppc said:


> The only thing that could make this better would be a pipe tobacco reviews sub forum.


i was about to ask about/for that.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We have a pipe forum?!?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> We have a pipe forum?!?


We do now 

It's good to see so many here.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I too have noticed a massive increase in the number of viewers, when i first started posting in this thread it was very very quiet, but in a matter of months the figuires have shot up. I remember having to wait days for a reply or a new thread, now each day i find about 10 new threads. 

Btw i decided not to make any jokes about fake tobaccos or anything. I think these kinds of jokes are very childish, and shame on anyone who comes up with them!!!

 (plus i couldnt think of any good ones :r )


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

ive only been here about two months, and even i notice that activity is two or three times what it was then

and for anybody getting into pipes, this forum is definetly the most useful tool you can find


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mr.c said:


> what do you drink with your pipe ?


Whatever comes up through the stem. Yummmmmmmy!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

No doubt it has become a more popular section & I am glad to see it. I love this place and love my pipe baccy.

I know my cigars will age & it will not be hard to do  


Greg glad your asking for a Pipe baccy review section, will be great to have that instead of a thread to keep track of.



Shawn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Greg glad your asking for a Pipe baccy review section, will be great to have that instead of a thread to keep track of.


:tpd: I agree. ~d.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I know my cigars will age & it will not be hard to do


Yeah... I'm down to about 1 or 2 cigars a week. My pipe is dominating my smoking attention lately... :w


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I must admit to often checking out the threads here in the pipe forum. Even though I've never tried a pipe in my life, I can't help but be intrigued by the whole thing. I think it's only a matter of time before I give it a go, but for now, my obsessive compulsive disorder can just about keep up with cigars!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Fireman_UK said:


> I must admit to often checking out the threads here in the pipe forum. Even though I've never tried a pipe in my life, I can't help but be intrigued by the whole thing. I think it's only a matter of time before I give it a go, but for now, my obsessive compulsive disorder can just about keep up with cigars!


Hell, I'm in here all the time too. Have yet to try one, but have been flirting with it for about a year. Maybe that should be my New Years Resolution, at least I could keep that one. Now do I need a cuban pipe for cuban tobacco, and a domestic for the others?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

IHT said:


> very cool.
> 
> i've noticed the past few months that the average # of "viewers" we had in the pipe forum kept going up, from about 5 to the mid to high teens.
> 
> ...


Anyone remember this thread? 

Nooner - Proud to be one of the founding members of the CS Pipe Forum(although I can't speel werth a dern!)


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

I check the pipe forums more than my email.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Learning how to smoke and maintain a pipe properly and learning about the range of pipe tobacco from forum members I already knew and trusted (OK, one of you, maybe) positively made practical piping a pretty painless proposition. Pipe Forum encouraged me to investigate wiser approaches to piping beyond cruising the Revco pipe spinner rack and Middletons Cherry Blend.

It is difficult to go back to the regular cigar rotation when there are so many interesting pipe tobaks to try - and at bargain prices (sssssshhhhh!) relative to fine cigars. Compared to cigars I smoke and spend less now and enjoy it more, except for the rare pre-gurgle gulp. Plus, pipes are cool to hold; they are also more chick-magnety than cigars - a fine point, but it's a feature.

Good job, Pipe Forum.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> No doubt it has become a more popular section & I am glad to see it. I love this place and love my pipe baccy.
> 
> I know my cigars will age & it will not be hard to do
> 
> ...


:tpd: I third the motion. The sticky gets long...hmmm-sounds like poetry.

I love to read the reviews. It helps in my selections when I buy. Another area that gets a little grey is passes and bombs. Do we post bombs to the cigar section or here? The tobacco PIF is a great thing but I think some guys miss it up in the sticky area.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Plus, pipes are cool to hold; they are also more chick-magnety than cigars - a fine point, but it's a feature.
> 
> Good job, Pipe Forum.


Does Mrs. Moo know about this facet of pipe smoking?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I admit to lurking in the pipe forum, but as of yet have very little to contribute. I will have to become more active as I slide down this slope thanks to Sgresso and livwire68.

I do agree there are so many different tobaccos at prices that just cant be beat. If I could just get over the tounge bite issues I deal with.....


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I have also seen the pipe forum get much busier since I joined in early August. I enjoy reading the pipe forum regulary - I have several pipes and 'baccys of my own, and indulge regularly. I have learned a lot from this forum as well, even after smoking pipes for a few years.

I would love to see a pipe tobacco review and pipe bomb/pif/trade sub-forum.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> they are also more chick-magnety than cigars - a fine point, but it's a feature.


I have found this too, pipe create more of an interest factor, especially if you smoke a nice aromatic tobacco that smells nice, normally gets them interested, im always getting women asking if they can suck my pipe! 

I think cigars tend to have the opposite effect on most women, cigars just dont smell good.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

caskwith said:


> I have found this too, pipe create more of an interest factor, especially if you smoke a nice aromatic tobacco that smells nice, normally gets them interested, im always getting women asking if they can suck my pipe!
> 
> I think cigars tend to have the opposite effect on most women, cigars just dont smell good.


I disagree with that.....I think some cigars smell great...I like pipe aroma as well.
just my :2 .


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> I disagree with that.....I think some cigars smell great...I like pipe aroma as well.
> just my :2 .


Only on the way down, though; right Jeremy? u

  I kid because I care.

~d.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Only on the way down, though; right Jeremy? u
> 
> I kid because I care.
> 
> ~d.


6 months later .....from a person that wasn't there... I'm famous!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Does Mrs. Moo know about this facet of pipe smoking?


Mrs. M'oo is aware of the many aspects of my hobbies and therefore keeps me on a tight leash. :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

right now, we have *16 MEMBERS* + 15 guests... viewing our lowly hole in the forum...

sweet.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> right now, we have *16 MEMBERS* + 15 guests... viewing our lowly hole in the forum...
> 
> sweet.


I love the pipe forum now, I usually just spend all my time here and very little in the other areas of this great place. Where it used to be the other way around.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I love the pipe forum now, I usually just spend all my time here and very little in the other areas of this great place. Where it used to be the other way around.


:tpd: Same here. Maybe we need to seceed from the Union.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> :tpd: Same here. Maybe we need to seceed from the Union.


Damn southerners..always looking for an excuse 

Ok, guys, I can take a hint, I'll quit hanging out in here and running the numbers up


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

drevim said:


> Damn southerners..always looking for an excuse
> 
> Ok, guys, I can take a hint, *I'll quit hanging out in here* and running the numbers up


Please do, your avatar smells of alcohol and cheap cigarettes.:tg


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

YAY .. we have sub-forums, now!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I just saw them. For a second I was mad...."WTF did they do with my precious pipe forum!!?:c"

But then I found out the glorious news.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

IHT is creating an army of Pipe Smokers. The growth in this section of the forums prove it!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> ISOM pipe tobacco? :r :r :r


My friends, friends, sisters, uncles friend knows where to get some Pre Embargo pipe tobacco. Do you think it is legit

This is a great forum.

Thanks to everyone.
Ken


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

big thanks to PDS for giving us a subforum for reviews.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've really enjoyed my recent time here and are learning alsot about various tobaccos; has gotten me into the pipes gain. Very cool that there are sub forums now.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome, thanks PDS for the pipe sub forum 




Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Awesome, thanks PDS for the pipe sub forum
> 
> Shawn


i've been slaving away since my last post, breaking up that one sticky topic into all the different reviews in their own topics (and relevant replies).

problem is, some of 'em you gotta search for (or click the link in the lower left hand side that shows posts from as far back as 'the beginning').


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've been slaving away since my last post, breaking up that one sticky topic into all the different reviews in their own topics (and relevant replies).
> 
> problem is, some of 'em you gotta search for (or click the link in the lower left hand side that shows posts from as far back as 'the beginning').


Wow, Echo the thanks to PDS for the new sub forum.

Big thanks to you as well for deconstructing the sticky review thread.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Wow, Echo the thanks to PDS for the new sub forum.
> 
> Big thanks to you as well for deconstructing the sticky review thread.


:tpd: 
Thanks for making this great site even better.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pds said:


> IHT is creating an army of Pipe Smokers. The growth in this section of the forums prove it!


:tpd: im one of IHT's army men. Fighting for the cause.:gn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, i'm not the recruiter, i'm the SECRETARY.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> no, i'm not the recruiter, i'm the SECRETARY.


Let see those legs then......:al Steven Seagul was a cook but killed the world:gn


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've been slaving away since my last post, breaking up that one sticky topic into all the different reviews in their own topics (and relevant replies).
> 
> problem is, some of 'em you gotta search for (or click the link in the lower left hand side that shows posts from as far back as 'the beginning').


Thank all the Brothers involved and taking the time to better and continually expand our reading and posting pleasure! Once again thank you all!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> big thanks to PDS for giving us a subforum for reviews.


Thank you Paul!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Since the change, I do believe this has become one of the hottest sub-forums on CS.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it picked up some popularity even before the change. Pipes are on the rise.


(Glad I got in before the boom.)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

burninator said:


> Since the change, I do believe this has become one of the hottest sub-forums on CS.


i should demand a raise in my CS Bux, huh?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> i should demand a raise in my CS Bux, huh?


They don't let you write your own check, yet?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

old thead, i know...

*HAVE YOU ALL NOTICED THAT WE'RE CONSISTANTLY 3RD ON THE LIST OF MOST VIEWED FORUM, AFTER "EVERYTHING BUT..." AND THE "ALL CIGAR LOUNGE"??*

:tu


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Woot go pipers!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> old thead, i know...
> 
> *HAVE YOU ALL NOTICED THAT WE'RE CONSISTANTLY 3RD ON THE LIST OF MOST VIEWED FORUM, AFTER "EVERYTHING BUT..." AND THE "ALL CIGAR LOUNGE"??*
> 
> :tu


Pretty darned impressive for a minor subforum. Maybe if we all boycott the Everything But forum, we'll make #2............................ naw, I couldn't stay away from there. Too much fun


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

This is the only forum I regularly look at anymore. A close second would be the arcade p


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'm one of new recruits, and I'm glad for this sub-forum. Lots of info, though sometimes a bit too much (too many pipe baccy namedrops that leads to long lists of baccy to try!). This has become the most visited section of ClubStogie as I'm always lookin' for more information and insight. Glad to see this section growing.

p


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

As I type this on a Weds morning at 9:00 am there's 9 members and 10 guests on the pipe forum. I'm sure on Fri or Sat nites it's really rockin in here, hehe.

Glad to see the pipe is perhaps making a comeback? As the socialists eventually bring cigarettes to $8 a pack believe me pipe weed is a BARGAIN!

I'm stockpiling it in Mason jars in bulk and will have enough to last for years even if the morons do tax it into the stratosphere...

PS: The Pipe Forum here is the only forum I visit on this site... in fact I sometimes forget this is actually a CIGAR FORUM to begin with. Never got into cigars personally.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Arizona said:


> As I type this on a Weds morning at 9:00 am there's 9 members and 10 guests on the pipe forum. I'm sure on Fri or Sat nites it's really rockin in here, hehe.
> 
> Glad to see the pipe is perhaps making a comeback? As the socialists eventually bring cigarettes to $8 a pack believe me pipe weed is a BARGAIN!
> 
> ...


Im with him. I have my bookmark set to come straight here. Ive mentioned club stogie before and people wonder how it relates to pipes. Thats about the only time i even think about the cigar part of it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

20+ members viewing, and a handful of guests right now (10pm, 13 Nov 07).
okay, it was 20+ and 17 guests... now we're down to 18 and 17.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow this is exciting to see it's growing so rapidly.

If CS doesn't watch out we may have a coup d'etat and it'll end up "Club Pipester"! p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Arizona said:


> Wow this is exciting to see it's growing so rapidly.
> 
> If CS doesn't watch out we may have a coup d'etat and it'll end up "Club Pipester"! p


LOL! Club Pipester! We'll have to convert PDS first :tup

This place has taken off. I wasn't around the last few months very much and i'm shocked at how many members frequent these parts now.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

This is pretty much the only place I visit with the occasional venture into the food/drink forum.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nimravus01 said:


> This is pretty much the only place I visit with the occasional venture into the food/drink forum.


me too (not the food/drink forum though), imagine that.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I still love my stogies but Its pipe weather now


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually stray and I have become a pipe smoker.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

nimravus01 said:


> This is pretty much the only place I visit with the occasional venture into the food/drink forum.


Same here, though I do peek in to the everything but and entertainment forums. It's funny, I don't check any of the cigar boards anymore:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Same here, though I do peek in to the everything but and entertainment forums. It's funny, I don't check any of the cigar boards anymore:r


PipesSnob


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

This is the bookmark I use when I come here:


```
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?do=getnew&include=87,46,84
```
That just returns new posts in the Pipe Smokers Forums.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Sawyer said:


> This is the bookmark I use when I come here:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


excellent work.
i had my homepage set up to be "the pipe forums", but for some reason it didn't update when i'd launch my browser.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

IHT said:


> excellent work.
> i had my homepage set up to be "the pipe forums", but for some reason it didn't update when i'd launch my browser.


I can't take all the credit. croatan pushed me in the right direction in this thread. I just figured out that you could use the modifier 'include' as well.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> PipesSnob


Hey, he's found out about Burleys's...it's understandable


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

And the conversation seems to be getting more depth and informative as well


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> And the conversation seems to be getting more depth and informative as well


Being part of this trend of discovery, migration/return and embrace of the pipe I have noted as much in a thread I penned under the newly inaugurated sub-forum *"Meet the Manufacturer"*. Within the initial post I pose the following point of discussion to CAO's Director of Lifestyle Marketing Jon Huber.



> If my research is correct Cano Ozgener started CAO in his Nashville basement back in 1968. With Cano's background as an engineer his initial focus was on improving the performance tobacco pipes.
> 
> _In observing what appears to be a trend (at least on this forum) of cigar smokers turning to and embracing the pipe and all that it has to offer I am wondering what CAO has in store as far as product development and marketing where their pipe tobacco line is concerned._


*"Meet the Manufacturer" * flies under the banner of the *Cigar Reviews, Questions and Information*. Reading through the Pipe Forum I get the impression that members have solid relationships with members of the pipe tobacco industry as well as carvers. Would it be nice to have the *"Meet the Manufacturer"* forum openly embrace the pipe?

IMHO The increase in "depth and informative" level can be directly attributed to the self imposed decorum and rules of engagement "encouraged" by the moderator and his cohorts.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> And the conversation seems to be getting more depth and informative as well


With the exception of frivolous no-brain postings and photos of your favorite hotties.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> *"Meet the Manufacturer" * flies under the banner of the *Cigar Reviews, Questions and Information*. Reading through the Pipe Forum I get the impression that members have solid relationships with members of the pipe tobacco industry as well as carvers. Would it be nice to have the *"Meet the Manufacturer"* forum openly embrace the pipe?
> 
> IMHO The increase in "depth and informative" level can be directly attributed to the self imposed decorum and rules of engagement "encouraged" by the moderator and his cohorts.


I would really like something like that as it can only increase the knowledge for those of us just getting started over here.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon i stopped in to catch up some posts and said something like 31 total! Its always got atleast 15+ every time i log on!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> BUMP


 Any reason this is being "bumped" or did I just miss that memo?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Any reason this is being "bumped" or did I just miss that memo?


I think Mad Hatter got bump happy.:gn:mn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I think Mad Hatter got bump happy.:gn:mn


Just getting my post count up  Naw all these threads seem kinda relevant since a lot of members have come (and some gone) since the last time these posts circulated.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Find the world's oldest thread contest? Nope. This looks like a simple case of gratuitous, self-aggrandizing, antique thread bumping to me. Some kind of twisted, self-congratulatory self-promotion of ... oops. Thought this was the coffee forum. Never mind.

Happy Thanksgiving from North Carolina yez buncha pipe-turkeys.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Find the world's oldest thread contest? Nope. This looks like a simple case of gratuitous, self-aggrandizing, antique thread bumping to me. Some kind of twisted, self-congratulatory self-promotion of ... oops. Thought this was the coffee forum. Never mind.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from North Carolina yez buncha pipe-turkeys.


Honestly my dear Moo I was looking for a thread of yours when I came across these and bumped them because I kinda remember them going around at one time............. hard to believe it was a year ago.......... hard to believe a year ago was a year ago, by any measure. I didn't even read them, just gave 'em the old BUMP and thought I'd read later if there was nothing else to do. I do know they have some guys in there that I traded with like A.paul, Tasso, Jgross, (most memorable mention to American PsychoAnalyst and his dirty fingernails and Dunhill/Sobranie infatuation) etc and before I knew guys like Subotaj, Billhud and BigDKC. Actually I believe this thread predates my membership so others could say the same about me, EvanS and whoever else although you Mister Moo were an '06er if I remember right, no doubt drawn by the beautiful aroma of the coffee forum.


----------

